# White Plains 4/18



## cliner (Oct 31, 2007)

Who's going? I'll be there. Anyone have any interesting Auratus morphs?


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

might skip this one since jasons meet is right around the corner... the more cash for his place the better... but if i have nothing to do i might just come for the geckos


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Will be there in the morning


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll be coming with Erick and would love to meet-up with some old frog friends.

Richard.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

What time will you guys be there? I have to drop off some frogs but would be down to meet up for a bit while I'm passing through.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Leaving Queens around 10AM


----------



## Nightstalker (Mar 30, 2010)

I might take a ride up and look around. Jason's is right around the corner, but since I'm still new, it wouldn't hurt to see what's going on. It's also only 45 minutes away.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I'll be there peddling axolotls. I'l be getting some more ideas for my dart frog tank.


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

Cliner, 
any idea when you'll be going. I don't if I'll make it but I'd like to get the chance to meet you.

Mike,
Will you have some isopods with you? Any other feed cultures?


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

I'll be there...again


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Woodsman said:


> I'll be coming with Erick and would love to meet-up with some old frog friends.
> 
> Richard.



I'll be there when they open for an hour or so...probably be around BJ's table for the most part.

Wouldn't mind meeting up for a little while.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I'm out of isopods for now. I'll have springtails, bean beetles, and 3 types of fruit flies.


----------



## Nightstalker (Mar 30, 2010)

Would be great to meet up with some of you guys there. Which one is BJ's table? Sorry, but since I don't know any of you guys yet, I don't really know who is who.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Black Jungle


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Gota skip this one... I'll see you guys at Jason's


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

I won't be there this time.


----------



## Nightstalker (Mar 30, 2010)

I just found out from my wife that we have a party to go to on Sunday, so I'm out of this one. I'll be at Jason's, though. Already set that date aside.


----------



## ghettopieninja (Jul 29, 2008)

Will be at this one for a little while to look at plants and get more culturing containers. Anyone interested in a 3ft male bredli python? I will be putting him up for sale soon but a meet up sale at the show is always nice.


----------



## Shady (Sep 18, 2007)

I should be there around 10:30am.. I'll be looking for bean beetle cultures, plants, and anything else that catches my eye


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I probably won't get there until 12-1, tonight was a little crazier than I had intended it to be.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

so how was the show? anyone take any pics?


----------

